# Irish Bricklayer moving to Oz..



## mrrbyrne (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi all, im Ryan 25 im gonna be heading to Oz on april the 23rd 2008. Im going to my family in Victoria, Narre Warren to be pricise. Just wondering if there are any other builders on here from there, any irish people there looking to meet up? 

Also i would like to ask a few work related questions. What is the average wage for a bricklayer like, are there oppurtunites to make good money? Whats the Motar like, id imagine it wouldnt be that great with the heat? What are the going rates for price work etc etc.

Sorry for all the questions and thanks for taking time to read them! Finally any Irish people in and around that area make yourself known.

Thanks, Ryan Byrne.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Ryan, 

Welcome to the forum. 

We're in South Australia (so kind of neighbours  ). 
Congratulations on making the move to Australia - can't help you with the building questions though. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## bazzabrick (Jan 31, 2008)

hi ryan im heading over to oz in may im also a brickie, just thought i'd keep in touch for work! the best way to work is by price work u can make an average of $2000 a week! if your on time its about $25 $30 an hr


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

alrite bazza? im also a bricky,and looking to move out! im at the early stages, do you know if its worth trying for a work sponser? or just look when you get out there? how have have you got to lay to earn $2000? thanks


----------



## kevin (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi Mrrbyrne, I'm a Bricky living in Brisbane. The going hourly rate is $35 per hour, 8 hour day = $280 per day. Working for yourself is not so easy here. You MUST be licensed and that can take a long time and a lot of paperwork. If you have any qualifications, bring the paperwork with you, they love a bit of paperwork here !! Also, if you work for yourself, you need to supply all your own equipment, such as mixer, barrows, scaffolding etc. Having said all that, the money working for yourself is very good and worth the trouble of getting yourself set up. Hope that helps...


----------



## mrrbyrne (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Kevin thanks for your reply. The money seems pretty good, what about tax? Do you fall into a higher bracket on them earnings, are there ways round it? Have you been in brisbane long? Im a fully time served bricklayer with all my papers, i will also be taking two good references but im a frim believer in that you will know if some one can build by looking at them for 10mins ha ha, so im well safe!!

bazza brick by all means keep in touch, i plan to do a bit of traveling too so our paths may cross!!

23rd April gettin closer and closer! I cant wait! All i need now is the Dollar to rise agaisnt the pound and id be real happy!!


----------



## Neady29 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Irish bricklayer in Melbourne*

Hiya

Just wondering how you got on with the move? My husband is a brickie and we are moving over in December. Does he need to get a "red card" to work on sites over there? If so how do you go about getting one?

Thanks


----------



## mrrbyrne (Jan 7, 2008)

Neady29 said:


> Hiya
> 
> Just wondering how you got on with the move? My husband is a brickie and we are moving over in December. Does he need to get a "red card" to work on sites over there? If so how do you go about getting one?
> 
> Thanks



Hi there, what part are you coming too? A red card is a health and safety pass something simalar to the uk. Different areas have different colours of cards but they all mean the same thing. $120 will get you the card but you have to do a one day course. He will also need a ABN number for tax when he gets here it can be obtained online from the australian tax office. Its the same as being self employed in the Uk.

Im in Melbourne at the minute but the money isnt that good, about $32 per hour before tax, i come out with about 900-1000 dollars after tax most weeks. Brisbane is where the work is at the minute, try jseeker com au .

There is alot of work everywhere but also there is talk of it slowing over here to as the petrol is rising daily as well and interest rates are still high, however there is work a plenty at the minute. Anything else ask away and i would be glad to offer any advice i can.


----------



## Neady29 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Thanks for reply*

Hi again

Thanks for getting back to us. We lived in Melbourne City 10 yrs ago but don't know the suburbs. Are there any you'd recommend?

Work is really drying up in Ireland & London - so good time to move to Oz, even if things are slowing down with you there. We did spend a few days in Brisbane, but found it wasn't for us. We thought it was a bit boring and too hot! no offence to Aussies!!Thanks for the info on the cards. 

We're struggling to sell our house before we go, the UK property market has collapsed. It's a struggle to stay sober with all the stress. 

Any advice at al would be appreciated.

regards
Sinead


----------

